# Led light not working on case



## Rol87 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

 I need help with my computer case led lights. Ever since I got the case about 3 months ago the led lights in the face plate have never worked I check the connections and they are connected right I can press the power up button and the reset and they work. Is it possible that the led lights are no good? or are they wired wrong

thanks


----------



## AsRock (Jan 7, 2008)

LEDs only work in one direction and VERY rare if they don't work. Maybe you have the connector plugged in the wrong way around.  I'd check again if i was you..  Maybe you could take the front of the case of to check the wires are not broken too.

Unless you have some really bad luck with LEDs lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 7, 2008)

You probably put the LED wires on the pins backwards.  Try reversing them and see if that works.


----------



## keakar (Jan 7, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> You probably put the LED wires on the pins backwards.  Try reversing them and see if that works.



+1

but i will add sometimes you can get the plug wired backwards, its rare but i've seen it on a friends case and we just plugged it in backwards (dont know why he didnt want to pop the wires out of plug and reinsert them correctly)


----------



## Rol87 (Jan 7, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> You probably put the LED wires on the pins backwards.  Try reversing them and see if that works.



Ok got it I would have of never thought of that  . But why is the writing upside down? The other ones are correct.


----------



## keakar (Jan 7, 2008)

Rol87 said:


> Ok got it I would have of never thought of that  . But why is the writing upside down? The other ones are correct.



sometimes you can get the plug wired backwards, its rare but i've seen it on a friends case

use a push pin to gently lift the small plastic slit on the plug just enough to slide the wires out, then reinsert them the correct way. now if you ever need to reconnect you wont have to remember to plug it in backwards.


----------

